
Ask HN: Why hasn't craigslist taken issue with chrome extensions? - askQuestion
They seem to violate the criteria of the TOU just as Padmapper and other recipients of C&amp;D letters did?
======
loumf
It's harder because the violation is coming from the user. Padmapper was
hitting their site with their equipment.

Also, it's less of an issue because CL still gets the visits -- the problem
with people taking your data is they siphon off your users. CL needs to cut
off anyone who is rehosting data in any way before it becomes a problem.

------
andrewtian
They can, doesn't mean they want to or will.

